#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  半機械獸人?

## kl122002

忽然奇想, 如果一個角色是一名半機械獸人, 
大家覺得是他/她, 還是它? 有多少百分半是機械(金屬) 成份??

----------


## 戀風

我自己覺得w
裝機械義肢(例如義手)就算了呢w
性別可能還能用眼睛判別(但是想想就算不用機械化也是有不能被判別出來性別的，例如毛龍我(?))

----------


## kl122002

如果是自我改造呢? 
即, 親自把自已改成半機械生命體? 作為獸, 可以接受到多少?

----------


## forget

100%

連同生物形態時的記憶、個性、感官，
全數移轉至機械體

這種型態不是可以實現"長生不老"嗎? 喵? :3

----------


## kl122002

某程度上也算是吧? 
至少如果還有零件的話, 那麼就可以一直長生下去?

----------


## 夢魘

這裡是問大家心目中第一印象的「半機械獸人」嗎？
我一直想到音速小子的世界設定......性別跟隨原本性別，30％～80％機械化
機械化太少叫做義肢、機械化太多不如直接叫機獸w

如果是外骨骼的話要算進去嗎？

----------


## 赤·胡灕

外骨骼應該算是裝備吧。。畢竟可以拿下來
我對半機械獸人的第一個印象就是他應該沒甚麼表情。。
而且半機械獸人的能力都大幅強化過的吧（完虐我就對了）

----------

